# I'm changing jobs



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

for the last year i have been working as a maintenence/defincency/patch guy for a growing renovation company. i've ben payed well and learned lots but i've found it boring and stressfull. my days consist of driving around to three or four different jobs and taking care of all the little sh!t that everbody leaves for the next guy or just doesn't know/care enough to fix. in the last month i've moved and patched probably a dozen elecrical fixtures. i'm costantly tiddling and fixing and just generally being a handyman which i have no intention of becoming. 
however, in two more days i leave the company and in a few weeks i will be going back to a company i used to work for building new high end houses. i'll be doing formwork, framing and finishing on an 8000 sq ft house. the drywall will obviously be somebody elses gig as a job that size would be way over my head. 
i'm just happy to be going to one job and needing nothing but my toolbelt. the job will probably be over a year and these guys have had houses like this back to back for years now. small company too and the boss is very faithful to his subs so you get to know them well.
i'm just happy that i'm going back to building. in the meantime i'll be taking a few weeks off and working on my place. i've also got 3 maybe 4 taping jobs to do so we don't go broke on the interim.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck carpentaper

Most guys don't stay too long at those maintenance jobs, their too stressful, You got to listen to Home owners b1tch and complain all the time, and keep a smile on your face. I don't do good at being fake. I would end up telling most H.O. where they could stick their house.

I'm very sure you will like your new job:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Good on ya carp, you gotta do what keeps you happy :thumbsup:


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

Good luck. Its always best when you can do what you love :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Sweet, congratulations. I took a job with a builder a little over a month ago, and I'm finding carpentry work to be far more rewarding (although a little less forgiving).


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

it sounded like you were kinda heading that way slim. what kind of work are you doing?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Sweet, congratulations. I took a job with a builder a little over a month ago, and I'm finding carpentry work to be far more rewarding (although a little less forgiving).


measure twice,cut once slim:yes::whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

only if your a big sucky sissy. i cut everything right the first time forever. the end!!!!:tt2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> only if your a big sucky sissy. i cut everything right the first time forever. the end!!!!:tt2:


did you do the one on the right:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> it sounded like you were kinda heading that way slim. what kind of work are you doing?


Currently a bunch of remodel stuff. One little basement that's a low budget deal, and then we're also doing a high end siding replacement for a prominent woodworker in town (so everything has to be absolutely perfect). I'm tapping into a lucrative network of upper end craftsmen (with finicky drywall jobs to boot). I'm finding myself busier than I've ever been and stuff keeps rolling in from all directions. I was building some furniture in my yard a couple of days ago and two people asked me to do some work for them....in the space of 2 hours:thumbsup:

We start a timber frame house next month, I'm doing a hang/diamond coat next week, and then putting in a skylight/reconfiguring a bedroom. I love the variety



2buckcanuck said:


> measure twice,cut once slim:yes::whistling2:


No matter how many times I cut it it's STILL too damn short!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> did you do the one on the right:whistling2:


 i forgot to check my level that month. now i do everything by eye.
good to hear your busy slim.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Good luck with your new career choice. I hope that you still come on Drywall Talk and tell us a bout your daily trials and tribulations.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> did you do the one on the right:whistling2:


That there is the problem with those walmart lasers.


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck with your recent career choice. I hope that you will still come to Drywall Talk and tell us about your daily tests and troubles.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm sure i'll still be taping all the time. i'm always doing side jobs. and i only do taping side jobs.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> did you do the one on the right:whistling2:


knew an old g/c that used a glass of water for a level. That might be one of his jobs.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Good to hear your busy slim. I'm working two weeks ,off a week , work two weeks off a week. I'd rather be rollin.


----------

